# 15 lb chihuahua/terrier mix. How much to feed?



## brenderlou

We are new to small breed dogs and adopted a cute little chihuahua/terrier mix from the animal shelter this week. We are not sure how much to feed him and could use some help. 

We have another dog (40 lbs) that we feed 1 cup, twice a day and would like to feed our new dog twice a day as well but could someone give me an idea of how much at meal?

He is suspected to me 1 yr 3 months old and vet weighed him at 15 lbs. Very active as well. We are feeding him Nature's Balance dog food.

Thanks


----------



## brenderlou

Thought I would post a pic of our dog that I posted about above so you can see him. I'm not a expert on breeds so along w/ my question about feeding in the post above, I would love to hear from you about his mix. I think he looks more chi than terrier but what do I know 

View attachment 5010


----------



## jazzman

Hello and welcome,

He is really handsome ! 
I had a chi / mix - might have been terrier, he was 20 pounds.

It's hard to say how much to feed, it depends on the food you are giving him.
Different brands have different calorie content for the same weight of food.

To begin with, I'd start out with the recommendations on the food package ( or their website) for a 15 pound dog. If he's getting too much, obviously, he'll start getting chubby. 

Lets see more pics


----------



## brenderlou

We are feeding him Nature's Balance Dog Food and giving 1/3 cup in the morning and evening and adding a tiny bit of wet food for flavor.

He also poops ALOT. I'm talking 5-6 times a day. Is this normal for this type of dog? I have to admit that we were feeding him more (1/2 cup 2x a day) until yesterday (when we cut down to 1/3 cup/twice a day) but seems that today, we're right on schedule for another 5-6 times of poop. He's already been to the vet and has a clean bill of health.


----------



## jazzman

From what I saw online, they list 1 cup of their dry food for a 15 pound dog per day, so combined with the wet food, 1/3 cup 2x sounds reasonable.
I think the main thing is to keep an eye on his weight for the next month or two. If he starts going up in weight much, you can cut back a little. 

Of course his activity level plays into this too.

As far as the poop, since was at the shelter, and is now in a new home,
he may just need some time to get on a schedule. He probably pooped whenever he felt like it at the shelter. 

Shelter dogs go through so much. Don't be surprised if his behavior changes once he feels at home. I've had three shelter dogs and they did take different amounts of time to settle in. He'll relax and learn his new schedule over a little time.

He really is adorable, and well done to you for rescuing him !


----------



## Biscuit

I have a chi/Yorkie mix and he 4 and a bit months old, he weighs 2.5kgs and eats 1/2 cup twice a day of dry and three table spoons of wet, I feed him either Butchers or Pedigree puppy food and he's coming along nice.. he does leave some dry food but the vet said this was normal, he poo's like 5-6 times a day.

your dog looks jack russell type but still a very hansom boy! mine looks more Chi than terrier too.

I think its trial and error with food depending on exercise and type of food, i go on the packet and the vets recomendation you will soon find an level out of what to feed


----------



## lorilisa1

Welcome to the site I am a newbie, Let my first say I don't know if this is true for everyone but for me and the dogs I have had its better to feed just dry no wet. There stool will smell better (Who smells their poop) you will notice when you change to just dry. There business is well formed not loose. I would try to get him on a schedule. Good luck he looks alot like me daughters dog. chi and jack same tail. Her dog I call him my grandson is very friendly and sweet but needs the dog park as much as possible


----------



## lorilisa1

So sorry I meant DRY not WET. my bad.


----------



## lorilisa1

So sorry I meant DRY not WET. my bad. I hope today isn't going to be one of those days. I think empty nest still gets to my head. (MENT not meant)


----------



## Aquarius

Lorilisa- we all make mistakes on our posts, but do you see the edit tab on the bottom right of the posts, click that and you can go back and change your post 


He is gorgeous  I am useless at figuring out mixes - Biggles is a mix and I keep changing my mind about what he might be, so I'm no help!

Great to hear that he now has a for ever home with you - well done


----------



## Tink

I would caution you that the recommended amounts listed on bags of kibble tend to be estimated way high. Like the others said, continue to feed him that 1/3 cup 2X a day and see what he looks like in a month's time, and weigh him again if you can. My vet will weigh my dogs for free and with no appointment, anytime I want. He should be at about his adult weight by now given his age, so he shouldn't need to be gaining. He looks very sturdy in your photo. 

I'd say he's a Jack Russell mix.


----------

